# Location of the Royal Canadian Legion in St. John's?



## Mike Baker (17 Nov 2008)

Can anyone tell me where the Royal Canadian Legion is located at in St. John's, NL?

I've looked all over and can't seem to find it. I'd like to swing by there this week when I'm in there.


Cheers

Beaver


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2008)

59 Blackmarsh Rd (one of them, anyway).

Google


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Nov 2008)

Ah! Thank you kindly Moe!


Cheers
Beaver


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me where the Royal Canadian Legion is located at in St. John's, NL?
> 
> I've looked all over and can't seem to find it. I'd like to swing by there this week when I'm in there.
> 
> ...



Which ones you looking for?


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Nov 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Which ones you looking for?


I didn't know there was a selection really.

What are they all like then? All pretty much the same, or what?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Nov 2008)

There is about 3 in the St. John's/Mount Pearl Area IIRC.

The Royal Canadian Legion, Branch No. 1‎ 
59 Blackmarsh Road, Saint John's, NL A1E‎ - (709) 579-8300‎

Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 56
Boulevard, St. John's, NL A1E‎ - (709) 753-9820‎

Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 36‎
61 Park AveMt Pearl, nl  (709) 368-1511


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Nov 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> There is about 3 in the St. John's/Mount Pearl Area IIRC.
> 
> The Royal Canadian Legion, Branch No. 1‎
> 59 Blackmarsh Road, Saint John's, NL A1E‎ - (709) 579-8300‎
> ...


Ah thank you! 


Beaver


----------



## slowmode (17 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Ah thank you!
> 
> 
> Beaver



Enjoy your time there, Be sure to tell us some of the stories the vets tell you


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Nov 2008)

And here is a list of legion locations for the rest of the island. province.

BRANCHES IN NEWFOUNDLAND AND LABRADOR

St. John's, Blackmarsh Rd. - Branch # 1

Deer Lake - Branch # 3

Botwood - Branch # 5

Bonavista - Branch # 7

Gander - Branch # 8

Spanairds Bay - Branch # 9

Port Aux Basque - Branch # 11

Portugal Cove - Branch # 10

Grand Falls Windsor - Branch # 12

Corner Brook - Branch # 13

Harbour Grace - Branch # 15

Catalina - Branch # 16

St. Anthony - Branch # 17

Bell Island - Branch # 18

Twillingate - Branch # 21

Upper Island Cove - Branch # 22

Carbonear - Branch # 23

Grand Bank - Branch # 24

Fotrune - Branch # 25

Clarenville - Branch # 27

Burin - Branch # 29

Lewisporte - Branch # 31

Bay Roberts - Branch # 32

Placentia - Branch # 33

Ferryland - Branch # 34

Stephenville - Branch # 35

Mount Pearl - Branch # 36

Bonavista South - Branch # 37

St. George's - Branch # 38

Whitbourne - Branch # 39

Springdale - Branch # 40

Eastport - Branch # 41

Bonne Bay - Branch # 45

Labrador City - Branch # 47

Port Blanford - Branch # 48

Windsor - Branch # 49

Conception Bay - Branch # 50

Happy Valley - Branch # 51

Bay D'Espoir - Branch # 53

White Bay - Branch # 54

St. John's, Pleasantville - Branch # 56

Grant Crerar - Branch # 57

Lawn - Branch # 58

Barachoix - Branch # 60

Milltown - Branch # 61

St. Mary's Bay - Branch # 62

Conception Bay Centre - Branch # 64

Brigus - Branch # 65

Gambo - Branch # 67


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Nov 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> Enjoy your time there, Be sure to tell us some of the stories the vets tell you


See why I want to go there now you bugger! ;D

Hope I'll get to hear some. Never really heard that many before.


Beaver


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Nov 2008)

I thought when you guys got telephones in Nfld a few years back that they came with those neato books full of alphabetical listings of names, addresses, and phone numbers.


----------

